# So Excited!!



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh My! Oh My!!

I'm soooo excited! My middle school soccer team is in the championships for our district!! It's the first time in sooooo long! We never even come close. I just got back from the game and won 12-0 !! The game we played Wednesday we won 4-1! We have to play Brentwood tomorrow which is gonna be a close game but if we play as a team we'll win! I can't wait! 

My best friend, and goalkeep tore three ligiments in her ankle three weeks ago and finally played again tonight and she'll be goal keep tomorrow too!

I'll let you know how it goes! I'm sooo happy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congratulations :leap: arty:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Yes, Brentwood will be tough. I use to date a soccer player when I went to Hendersonville High School outside Nashville. Went to Brentwood many times.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup. We beat their JV about 7-0, but the Varsity's a different story. They are very very wealthy out there which allows their kids to go to travel soccer.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, they go to everything. Hendersonville's players were mostly in the well-to-do category as well and so they went to most everything. They won state champs my sophomore year, my then boyfriend's senior year.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! I wish my school had a soccer team I think that it would be fun! Tell us how it goes!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.fairviewobserver.com/apps/pb ... 50001/1323

Tw (as we call him) is such a great coach. He brought all the girls together in June and we've been practicing since then. All the girls are so sweet and we are all great friends which makes us a wonderful team. They are like my second family. I think we are gonna win tomorrow because I know every girl on my team wants it so badly. We just want to prove that our little town can do so great. Our football team has been Mid-State champs for two years in a row.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

WE WON! WE ACTUALLY WON!!

I still can't believe it our little hick town beat one of the best towns in TN!! The score was 3-2 and it was such a rough game. 

In the first half our offense took about 30 shots but only made one. In the second half all but two defense players came up on Brentwood and they made two goals but not before we scored two as well!! It was such a great game and this is the first time in history Fairview won district!! All the fans poured out into the field and made a tunnel! We were all screaming and laughing and carrying on! It was so great. They had a mini award ceremony and I got All District player for defense. The whole team went to 
Sonic afterward! It was amazing I still can't believe we won! We took picture for the local newspaper too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Sarah that is exciting!!! congratulations arty: awesome


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

THAT IS WONDERFUL!!! :hi5: 

You will never forget this! Yeah!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How EXCITING. Congratulation. I know how you feel. My husband is a coach of our football team. Long story but they fired him three years ago because , 1 I do mean 1 parent did not like him becuase his son would throw 6 interceptions a game and when he pulled him out they would thorw a fit.v So they fiored him as head coach. Well in those three years they only one three games, so they hired him back and they had the best season in the last 14 years.
But it has everything to do with the kids. I am reallys excited for you. Good Luck next week.


----------

